
Show HN: Whassat.info - whassat_guy
http://whassat.info
======
GrumpyNl
Some information on the page would be nice. It asks me to turn on my camera,
but its unclear for what reason.

~~~
whassat_guy
Hey, sorry about that!

It's a demo/example of some web technologies I've been playing with (web
workers, offscreencanvas, speechsynthesis, tensorflowjs, add to
homescreen/offline ready web apps) that will detect and label objects your
camera can see, optionally in several languages or read aloud.

It'll probably be most useful in the field on mobile devices, unless you just
want to see how it works.

To head off any security concerns - it's totally serverless, this is just some
html/JavaScript I threw into s3 to share with anyone who may be interested.

